# Patent: Optical formulas for an RF 28mm f/1.4 and RF 35mm f/1.4



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 12, 2021)

> Canon Inc. has filed a patent application for more optical formulas of fast RF prime lenses, this time an RF 28mm f/1.4L USM and an RF 35mm f/1.4L USM.
> There have been many patents in the past for these optical formulas, but our roadmap shows an RF 35mm f/1.2L USM and I haven’t yet been told that an RF 28mm f/1.4L USM was on the way.
> Canon RF 28mm f/1.4L USM
> Focal length: 26.79mm
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## aceflibble (Aug 12, 2021)

I remember years ago when they patented an EF 28mm f/1.4L alongside the 24mm and 35mm f/1.4, and then a second time when they patented another one with the 24mm and 35mm mark IIs. Obviously, neither ever came. I'm not going to get my hopes up this time, either. Like how Canon have decided for us that 100mm is only for macro (it isn't) and only 85s are allowed fast apertures, I get the feeling they've also decided we don't really want 28mm (we do) and are only filing these patents to cover their backs.

A weather-sealed 28mm & 100mm at f/2 or faster, in a size that is actually practical (i.e. _not_ Sigma's 2.7kg pair), is all I've been asking for lens-wise from Canon for the last... well, nearly two decades.


----------



## padam (Aug 12, 2021)

As much as I would like to have a 28mm f/1.4L, I feel that right now the 28-70mm f/2L fills that gap somewhat and the usual 24mm 35mm duo will follow but with f/1.2 and very high price tags.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Aug 13, 2021)

padam said:


> As much as I would like to have a 28mm f/1.4L, I feel that right now the 28-70mm f/2L fills that gap somewhat and the usual 24mm 35mm duo will follow but with f/1.2 and very high price tags.


I just hope that eventually we get f/1.4 IS RF lenses after they've filled out the f/1.2 and f/2.0 lineup. Right now I'm sitting tight with my EF 85mm f/1.4 IS and my Sigma ART 28mm f/1.4 but those are basically the only lenses in my bag for which I can't replace w/RF. Thankfully they're both fantastic lenses as-is.


----------



## padam (Aug 14, 2021)

twoheadedboy said:


> I just hope that eventually we get f/1.4 IS RF lenses after they've filled out the f/1.2 and f/2.0 lineup. Right now I'm sitting tight with my EF 85mm f/1.4 IS and my Sigma ART 28mm f/1.4 but those are basically the only lenses in my bag for which I can't replace w/RF. Thankfully they're both fantastic lenses as-is.


24mm f/1.8 IS Macro is coming, that will complete the cheap line-up, otherwise I expect 24mm and 35mm f/1.2 lenses and the 135mm f/1.4
I guess enough people have accepted the properties of the new 50mm f/1.2 85mm f/1.2 and 28-70mm f/2, that I don't think they will go back to f/1.4L lenses on the wide-end.


----------



## Etienne (Aug 14, 2021)

If these lenses get any longer you'll be able to use them as a walking stick.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Aug 14, 2021)

padam said:


> 24mm f/1.8 IS Macro is coming, that will complete the cheap line-up, otherwise I expect 24mm and 35mm f/1.2 lenses and the 135mm f/1.4
> I guess enough people have accepted the properties of the new 50mm f/1.2 85mm f/1.2 and 28-70mm f/2, that I don't think they will go back to f/1.4L lenses on the wide-end.


I don't think it's a matter of "going back". I think it's a matter of market segmentation. f/1.2 lenses are amazing but hella expensive and huge. The f/1.8 lenses are great and reasonably priced. I think there's a place for f/1.4 versions of a few of the lenses.


----------



## CarlMillerPhoto (Aug 17, 2021)

At these sizes I’m out. Might as well adapt EF glass it comes out around the same length even with the EF adapter.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 17, 2021)

CarlMillerPhoto said:


> At these sizes I’m out. Might as well adapt EF glass it comes out around the same length even with the EF adapter.


They do seem rather long. The EF 35/1.4 L II is 106mm long, with the mount adapter that would be 126mm. The patent for the RF 35/1.4 yields a lens that's 124mm long, and with filter threads on the front it would likely be the same length as the adapted EF lens.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jan 1, 2022)

twoheadedboy said:


> I just hope that eventually we get f/1.4 IS RF lenses after they've filled out the f/1.2 and f/2.0 lineup. Right now I'm sitting tight with my EF 85mm f/1.4 IS and my Sigma ART 28mm f/1.4 but those are basically the only lenses in my bag for which I can't replace w/RF. Thankfully they're both fantastic lenses as-is.


Im with you the EF 85mm f1.4L IS USM is a great lens and right now is the only non RF lens I use on my R series cameras.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 1, 2022)

YuengLinger said:


> Does anybody else think of Cartman each time Canon announces some plans?


Filing a patent is not announcing plans.


----------

